# Browning Hi-Power How Good ????



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

In a world where Kimber, Wilson Combat, Sig and the like dominate, where would you rank a pristine Hi-Power ? Do they compare ??????


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

You're comparing apples and airplanes... 

The high power is a great pistol, though I don't consider it as reliable as the 1911 platform. I'd put it with the Beretta 92/m9...

And as far as Sig and Kimber dominating the 1911 world, they only dominate in terms of hype and price, both are some of the most overpriced 1911s on the market. I'd take a Springfield range officer over those 2 any day. WC is ferrari of the 1911 world.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Do you have one for sale? If so, they are terrible and Ill give ya tree fiddy fer it! No really do you have one for sale cause Id be interested.

Id take a nice 60s-80s vintage BHP over a basic production 1911 any day. Kimber doesnt even belong in the same sentence as BHP in my opinion.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

More or less asking as a self defense weapon, a SHTF weapon, could it hold it's own against some of the newer more elite pistols ???


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

For the price, I'd rather have a glock 19... and I am a glock hater, but they're very reliable, and no shortage of replacement parts. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

They are more shooters or collectors items. Saying that if I found myself needing a firearm there are worse choices out there....and better. If I had a nice BHP I woudl NOT sell it to get something else for home defense. Id use it until I can buy something a wee bit better/modern with night sights etc. G19s are a dime a dozen, a nice BHP is not.


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

I'll never sell my Browning, but I would grab my Glock first if the $hit hit the fan. 

But the Browning might be stuffed in the small of my back.


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

There is nothing wrong with a browning, as long as the slide is tight it will shoot with the best.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

The BHP is thought by many to be the best 9mm ever made but don't take my word for it. Google it.
Here's one I bought in the 80s in the last year they were made (and assembled) in Belgium. Never got around to shooting it.


----------



## BnB (Jun 24, 2014)

welldoya said:


> (*and assembled) in Belgium*. *Never got around to shooting it.*


Ok, I have a proposition for you. Give it to me. Or sell it to me, what are you asking?


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

BnB said:


> Ok, I have a proposition for you. Give it to me. Or sell it to me, what are you asking?


I had it for sale last year for $1500 on another forum. A member PM'd me that he would take it but I didn't see the PM for a couple of weeks. By the time I got back to him , he had already bought one.
So, to answer your question, $1500. There aren't many out there this old that still have the original grease on them.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

I have two of them father in law bought in the late 70's early 80's vacuumed sealed and put them in the safe, gave them to us a couple years ago, MINT condition, one is the officers edition with pachmeyer grips and adjustable rear sights. Just don't have boxes for them


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

I've had several over the years they are fine guns, easy to work on and parts easy to get.


----------



## mayor al (Sep 2, 2015)

I bought my BHP at an estate auction a few years back. Paid about $750 with no tax or shipping. It remains in 'Like New' condition and will be an heirloom tp one of my sons when my time is up. BTW This one books at $1000 to $1200 (in 2014). It really feels good in the hand when shooting. I am not a big 9mm fan, preferring round-guns in 357 and 44 over the 9's. If I am shooting a 'Pistol, it will be a 45acp or 45 SUPER.
Here's my 9mm Browning and my SPRINGFIELD V-16 Long-Slide 45 Super.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

I carried a 1950-something Browning Hi Power when I was an auxiliary deputy in Arkansas. Great shooting gun, never jammed.


----------

